# Well That Looks Familiar



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 4, 2013)

So I'm on the net doing a search on my Sidney Lathe and click on Bing Images .There staring back at me is my lathe. Six pictures. I don't know weather to be proud or mad that it was done with out my permission.
What do you guys think.
**********Gator************


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Dec 4, 2013)

If you post your photos on the internet, I think you can kind of expect to see them all over the place. Google yourself and see what obscure info comes up about yourself.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 4, 2013)

It's just "the nature of the beast" I'm afraid.  I have run across some of my own pics on google images.  It doesn't make me mad but it is kind of creepy.

-Ron


----------



## d4xycrq (Dec 4, 2013)

Grumpy,

What website is using your pictures?  Are you sure the search engine hasn't found your own Photobucket page, or equivalent?  Just curious.

Ray


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 4, 2013)

I did the same thing on trying to locate information on my rarer machines--they were just in front of me--it did surprise me but now I know that others looking for more pictures and information have mine to help them out---it did show me that if you post a picture then your information better be correct---and a messy shop will be seen by all !!!!!!----Dave------SCARRY   anic:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 4, 2013)

Ray,
My friends call me Gator, grumpy is just my dispostion. I don't use Photobucket.
I was using Bing search and clicked on Images.
The pictures are from another site I joined befor this this one was started.
I will say in six years of looking I have never found another like mine.
***************Go Figure************G**************


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 4, 2013)

Easy answer-------- there's not a whole lot you can do about it. I have pics stolen from my web site often----- if I was rich and had a lot of time---- maybe.


----------



## richl (Dec 4, 2013)

Many sites have in their terms say that they have rights to all data uploaded to their site, many site owners are strict as to letting out this info, others not so. Look at the terms of service for google, facebook, aol, tweeter... name your poison here.... be proud someone thought your photos good enough to go into a search tag ). Thinkwhat people are doing to themselves when they post every intimate detail of their life online... oh boy it will follow them around for the rest of their life

rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 4, 2013)

I know it feels weird, but I doubt there is a legal recourse.  But I agree that they really should have extended the courtesy of telling you, or at least mention you as the owner and original poster.  



Bernie


----------

